# Oversettelse av dokumentasjon

## jodal

 *Quote:*   

> On Thu, 12 Sep 2002 17:05:17 +0200
> 
> Stein Magnus Jodal <stein.magnus@jodal.no> wrote:
> 
> Hi,
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> On Thu, 9 Jan 2003 18:32:23 -0800
> 
> Seemant Kulleen <seemant@gentoo.org> wrote:
> 
> I know this is a VERY VERY late response, but are you still interested in this?
> ...

 

Så, er vi? Jeg klarer meg fint med engelsk dokumentasjon, men om noen vil oversette så har de her sjansen.

----------

## magne

jeg har vært på tanken av noe sånt selv, ja.. kunne jo alltids vært en ide.

----------

## janborgar

Jeg kan sikkert bli med på noe oversetting...

janborgar

----------

## aanund

jeg kan godt gjøre noe oversetting jeg, har erfaring fra andre oversettingsprosjekter og:=)'

aanund austrheim

----------

## ebrostig

Jeg har ikke mye tid aa bruke paa oversettelse, men jeg kan gjerne brukes som spraak konsulent. Jeg bor i USA og har bodd her en del aar og jobber innen software (Oracle Corp.).

Dersom dere har ord eller uttrykk som dere vil diskutere, send en pm til meg og jeg skal gjoere mitt beste  :Smile: 

Erik

----------

## nh8as

Jeg kan gjerne bidra med å oversette dokumentasjon, det hadde vært en glede.

Men jeg syntes det er litt snodig, nå som flere her har meldt sin interesse, at ingen har tatt dette videre? Jeg mener, burde man ikke få noe respons, informasjon  etc?  :Smile: 

----------

## nh8as

*bumb* Kan ingen gi noe status på dette?

----------

## jodal

Jeg har nå dyttet snøballen utfor skrenten. Samme hvor gode nordmenn er i engelsk så skader det ikke med oversettelser. Kommer tilbake med mer snart.

----------

## jodal

http://www.gentoo.no/translation/

----------

## helmers

BUMP!

Jeg elsker norsk dokumentasjon, og ville bli glad om flere meldte seg på, det er bare og klikke på koblingen til Jodal, alt står der. Og om noen modige har lyst til å være med å oversette GWN, så er det veldig hyggelig.   :Mr. Green: 

Og så et spørsmål: Har vi mulighet for å legge ut nyere versjoner? Min engelsk er jo ikke fulkommen, og selv de som føler seg "hjemme" i engelsk kan jo gjøre feil.

Enda et: Hvordan best "forhåndsvise" dokumentet? Jeg redigerer det i "bluefish", men skulle gjerne sett hvordan det blir seende ut(sånn ca), men når jeg titter på det i Galeon, er alt grått?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## eivind

Jeg synes vi burde ha noen rettningslinjer for oversetting av f.eks ord som server, boot, firewall, osv(noen liker norske ord som vevtjener, andre synes slike ord er helt forferdelig). Dokumentasjonen burde virke samkjørt. Jeg melder meg frivelig til oversetting, engelsken min er kanskje ikke perfekt, men det skader ikke å prøve.

----------

